# La San Marco 90A - Service Advice Please!



## Huckster (May 16, 2016)

With a bit of enforced time on my hands I'm going to take the plunge and give my La San Marco 90A grinder a birthday and would welcome any advice please!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If it's anything like the Mazzers or Compaks of this world, then there's a LOT of very fine threads in there to adjust the burr position. Clean those thoroughly and, if possible add a little food safe grease to them. Brass bristle brushes are great, also a paintbrush for other jobs. Be aware there will probably be a lot of coffee in various stages of grinding knocking around, be ready for much mess. Especially around the grind chamber and grounds chute.

Take it slow, take pictures of anything that doesn't look so stupidly easy to put back together that a caffeine hyped 5 year old could do it. Be ready to tip the thing up and shake it, and have a greater variety of tools on hand than you consider possible, as you'll be fine.


----------



## Huckster (May 16, 2016)

Mission accomplished!

Cleaning inside the ground coffee hopper (?) was tricky as I couldn't remove it from the machine due to the wiring for the auto stop switch. The wires are all soldered to the terminals in the switch and not accessible from inside the base.

Relieved to find the burrs in pretty good condition (as far as I can tell) and the bearings nice and smooth so I didn't delve any further inside.


----------

